# GTR Specialists who do inspections



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey guys
I've seen an R35 I am quite interested in but it's at a smaller dealer, he knows the owner basically so he's doing a sale or return.
I'm after a GTR specialist who could give it a once over before I part with the cash, for peace of mind. It's in Shropshire. Anyone know who would take a look for me?
T


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Well you have both Litchfield and SVM not too far away.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Toni it would be the usual names here (Svm, Litchfield, Ac Speedtech), that offer this service, more a case of how far you or the dealer are willing to travel.

Always worth considering which company you intend on using in the future for maintenance as a starting point.

Just be certain to emphasise you want the car to be scrutinised with any potential work needed being recognised and noted; you could use such information as leverage to negotiate. 

Seen it before where cars have been inspected and the most basic of things have been missed. 

Hope it works out.

Tabz


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Both would go out (for payment obviously!) then?


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I used Litchfield for my Inspection. As like TABZ referred to, I would be using them for future service, stage upgrades & mods.
I think they charge 2 hours labour, but if they agree to warranty it (if you want this) they waive this charge. So for peace of mind, I also took out their warranty, which includes RAC cover.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I would assume the car would need to go to the either workshop otherwise I can't see how a full check could be carried out.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah think I need to check who is closest as I've no affiliation with anyone really.


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

Just make it a condition of sale, that the car prior to sale is taken to & inspected. You can then go along & watch the inspection & get the results first hand.
Once given the all clear, sale is complete!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Cant go wrong with either of the ones mentioned above, just personal preference. This the one that i sent you the link for? Even if it's not, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get the dealer to put a warranty on it as that will probably be easier than getting someone over to look at the car as it will need to go up on the ramps to look at it properly


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Agreed, 

Try and see if the owner has an affiliation to one and choose the other just to be safe but I would say SVM or Litchfields are the closest


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> Cant go wrong with either of the ones mentioned above, just personal preference. This the one that i sent you the link for? Even if it's not, I hope it all works out for you!


The same.
Car is missing a couple of services but apparently has had something gearbox related fixed. It's all clear on checks, but I want a specialist to look it over. They're cool with it, just need to think how to do it (I also think it a little expensive so pondering it).


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Have you got a link to the car you are looking at as someone may know it here?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Sly and Jm-imports also offer inspection services


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Litchfields are very particular and literally turn the car inside out on a warranty inspection which is the same inspection they'll do in your case, they go into the cars electronic history also


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TREG said:


> Have you got a link to the car you are looking at as someone may know it here?


Nissan Gt-R 3.8 V6 Black Edition 2dr


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

How Much


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice low mileage but at the top end for price. Get them to put a warranty on it for that money Toni.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah I think it a bit rich


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

If i was buying a low mileage early R35 warranty would be a must - quite a few issues with the early ones and being low mileage the problems may not have appeared yet - mine had a new gearbox at 22k


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

12 month warranty as part of purchase perhaps. It's the colour I want but I reckon it's £4K heavy.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

I dont think its overpriced for the colour and mileage, if it was under 43K it would be gone in a day. Plus 4 new tyres aint cheap

I would be checking its a 12 Vin 2010 model though,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If it has sat nav it will be?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Toni is the colour the main reason behind liking this one, assuming you won't be considering another colour?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

TABZ said:


> Toni is the colour the main reason behind liking this one, assuming you won't be considering another colour?


From the chat I had with Toni before yes the colour is the deciding factor


----------



## jsluck (Jul 3, 2015)

But it's not yellow?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> From the chat I had with Toni before yes the colour is the deciding factor



I thought as much. I'm due to collect my car from SVM tomorrow and shall be placing it for sale.
It would be the ideal car for anybody looking for something that has been do heavily scrutinised and inspected having been taken apart and put back together by SVM, all components to include engine, box, suspension, brakes have been either rebuilt or replaced.

Can't wait to collect it tomorrow albeit in stage 1 form.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

A12DY B said:


> I dont think its overpriced for the colour and mileage, if it was under 43K it would be gone in a day. Plus 4 new tyres aint cheap
> 
> I would be checking its a 12 Vin 2010 model though,


The VIN is the only true decider


tonigmr2 said:


> If it has sat nav it will be?



Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the price isn't too far off. It's a limited colour and good spec. For the mileage and owner number seems reasonable.
If I was you I'd haggle the price down and ask for MPPS not the Dunlops. The suspension is much harsher on the pre 2011 cars.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

jsluck said:


> But it's not yellow?



There isn't yellow . I don't like wraps and I won't paint.
Really like the titanium but they don't come up too often. I still think it a bit richly priced.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok have vin and reg date is Jan 2010. Total vin is 17 characters, where do I count from?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

There should be a 1 and 2 next to each other in the middle of it

Think it's 8/9 characters from memory


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> 12 month warranty as part of purchase perhaps. It's the colour I want but I reckon it's £4K heavy.




Just looking over the other 35's of the same year and mileage I am surprised to say that I think its priced correctly. The 09/10 cars are still holding there price well it seems


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Bad time of year to buy, they were cheaper a month a go!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think the colour is going to be the toughest thing for you to get around as you see so few that colour. If you would consider a wrap I am sure you could get one cheaper and then change it to yellow!! X


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

After looking around a few wrapped cars, definitely no thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

We offer inspection service in Bucks for anyone looking to purchase an R35


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We offer inspection service in Bucks for anyone looking to purchase an R35


Understand you offer Warranty's too?


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

AdnanK said:


> Understand you offer Warranty's too?


That's right Adnan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK so I've had it verified this car is actually an 09 model. Are there significant differences between that and a 10?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, value for a start. It's now a little over priced 

Differences from memory is HDD nav, different media pack, brakes, brake ducts, think there were minor software and suspension changes


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It does have sat nav though. Think I might have gone off it a little, really wanted a 2010 model (latest possible in the colour).


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> really wanted a 2010 model (latest possible in the colour).


You can have mine for £60k 

When I read earlier that is was registered in Jan 10 I guessed it was a MY09, I think the new model year cars normally appear at earliest in April - mine is June 10


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah don't want it that much, lol


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

A12DY B said:


> Yes, value for a start. It's now a little over priced
> 
> Differences from memory is HDD nav, different media pack, brakes, brake ducts, think there were minor software and suspension changes


Gearbox cooling is improved

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Maybe stick with the 34 as this one isn't Yellow enough Toni!?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> It does have sat nav though. Think I might have gone off it a little, really wanted a 2010 model (latest possible in the colour).


From what I've observed 09 cars tend to have more MFD failures with an expensive fix required ( although there are some cheaper solutions available now) than 10 cars.. Ask Andy R35 Audio if he's fixed more 2009 than 2010 MFDs.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Toni does the purchase of an R35 mean the end of R34 ownership?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

No! It's as well as


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Good lord Toni, a 34 and a 35? You are earning to much. Coffees on you at the Ace cafe meet!!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

TREG said:


> Good lord Toni, a 34 and a 35? You are earning to much. Coffees on you at the Ace cafe meet!!


After the work Toni put into the R34, she would probably rather sell a kidney than part with it..


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Quite! I am selling my rare twincharger and my GT86, so it's more of a consolidation


----------



## G20NEY (Mar 1, 2014)

Litchfield's all the way, did a inspection on a vehicle I was looking to buy, avoided a lemon!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Quite! I am selling my rare twincharger and my GT86, so it's more of a consolidation



I see.
Black coffee no sugar:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

*cough* buy the stage 4 titanium one I showed you *cough*


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've been offered a stage 4.25 in a custom colour. Pondering.








Must admit wanted quite standard, and titanium, but seriously considering the new offering.










What mileage, year and price is it?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TREG said:


> I see.
> Black coffee no sugar


Think I can afford a quid.









As much as that! I knew you were loaded


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oy, you are editing my posts not replying!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Oy, you are editing my posts not replying!!!


Sorry I'm on my phone and its not quite as user friendly!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

If I'm honest Toni buy a modified car, with mine it's got everything I wanted minus downpipes, but I saved about £4.5k with the tuning side of things.
Plus Stage 4 is easy to drive but crazy when your foot goes down. Do it!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah looked it up, there's no major modifications for a 4.25. I didn't want engines or gearboxes modified and it looks like they're not and everything is removable...who did you insure it with? I have a group Admiral policy and I'm worried they won't cover a modified car.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Having a few gearbox mods is a plus.


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Yeah looked it up, there's no major modifications for a 4.25. I didn't want engines or gearboxes modified and it looks like they're not and everything is removable...who did you insure it with? I have a group Admiral policy and I'm worried they won't cover a modified car.


Admiral may not, but there sister company Elephant will. That's who I use and you can move the whole policy to Elephant as they do the group deal as well.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Great thanks for that info.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Knightwing23 said:


> Admiral may not, but there sister company Elephant will. That's who I use and you can move the whole policy to Elephant as they do the group deal as well.


Elephant/admiral do not cover injectors, therefore 4.25 is not covered!

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh well, back to the drawing board...one of the reasons I wanted a stock one.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Looked at two GTRs today. One a lovely bayside colour and one titanium, the one I mentioned earlier. It's dropped a grand in price, but still £45k for a 2009. Pondering.


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

tonigmr2 said:


> but still £45k for a 2009. Pondering.



I paid £43K for my 6000 mile MY10 in 2012..........


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Prices have gone up Toni and are probably not going to drop in a hurry. I guess it comes down to how much you want the car?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Didn't get the must buy feeling. It was in good condition but not mint. Plus battery was flat...so I'm thinking not that much.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It down to £42,500 now..


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

My last two GTR's were bought blind after being inspected by Litchfields. Both cars were excellent and had no issues.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> It down to £42,500 now..


I told them when I saw it that it was strong money for a 2009.

Unfortunately I'm no longer looking, in an attack of sensibleness I bought a brand new Discovery instead....


----------

